# Ulcers - what to feed?? Coolstance, sugar beet advice needed.



## leanneq (1 October 2013)

Looking for some advice:

I have a 13.1h top level games pony that was diagnosed at the start of the year with grade 4 ulcers (likely she came to me with this condition)

She has 24/7 turnout with ad lib access to hay at all times.

She is fed:
Simple systems lucie nuts (alfalfa nuts)
Dengie alfa a molasses free
Protexin gut balancer
Linseed 
Seaweed 
Brewers yeast
And has just started on Ekygard (recommend to try by my vet) she was previously on feedmarks settlex.

I have been reading lots of posts and articles on gastric ulcers and have just bought Coolstance Copra meal as lots of people appear to be getting good results from this feed for horses with ulcers  I have also just stopped feeding Pura beet (simple systems unmollassed sugar beet) as I have seen several people say this made there horse worse

She has already done a course of gastrogaurd and was scoped to find the ulcers were healing and was recommended to drop the dose to ½ and then ¼ dose but have upped her up to a full dose again as all symptoms came back and actually worse than at the start!!

Any advice would be welcome  especially on feeding Coolstance, how much do you feed? and should I or shouldnt I be feeding un-molasses sugar beet?  Is there any supplements that you have used that have made a noticeable difference?

Thanks in advance for any advice you can give.


----------



## Hedwards (1 October 2013)

My TB gelding was diagnosed earlier this year - again, believe i bought him with ulcers, he had 2 attempts with the Gastroguard before we totally 'cured' them. Feed wise, he simply gets 1/2 scoop Dengie Hi-Fi molasses free, Alltech Lifeforce, Boswellia and if his work load requires it, ERS pellets (i did use releve, but found it hard to get hold of). Thats it, he looks fantastic, and we havent looked back! he's out 24/7, kept warm (so i'm rugging more then i've ever rugged a horse before).

I genuinelly cannot say enough positive stuff about the Lifeforce, i tried the Protexin and will never ever do it again, although he didnt seem particuarly ulcery again, his whole attitude changed. On the lifeforce he's a joy to be around and ride.

Cant help on the coolstance, I chose the Dengie as the starch/sugar levels are just so low.

Best of luck, its a horrible problem to deal with, but so rewarding once resolved!


----------



## fuzzle (1 October 2013)

Forgot to say she has evening meal has well same has breakfast!!!  DO NOT FEED CEREALS these are bad for the ulcers i also feed lots corn oil which i soak in the alfa beet xxx really hope your horse makes a full recovery xx


----------



## HD15 (2 October 2013)

I had mine on  unmolassed chaff and Top Spec cool balancer as it does not have any cereal grains and linseed oil as it is an anti-inflammatory.  I also had him on protexin (pro-soothe/acid ease), though I'm not sure if that made any difference.   In addition, he was on a fair amount of aloe vera juice for awhile due to an immune system issue and I did notice it made his droppings more "normal" and he definitely didn't have any tummy issues while he was on it.

I had unmollassed sugar beet recommended to my by the vet, but then I've also heard it can give them other tummy issues, so I can imagine it would work for some and not for others. Check for low sugar/starch amounts and make sure feeds are free of cereal grains as fuzzle says.  You might have to try a few things to see what works best for her.

If you are in need of more inspiration someone revived this old thread about ulcer supplements, costs etc a few weeks ago which might be a good source of other things to keep in mind - http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?592129-Ulcer-treatments-Info-needed

Fingers crossed for her


----------



## Daytona (3 October 2013)

ERS pellets


----------



## leanneq (4 October 2013)

Thank you all for your replies, I will look into everyones suggestions.


----------

